# Crontab per php einrichten



## bbuehler (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Hab auf die schnelle kein Thema gefunden, dass mein Problem behandelt, aus diesem Grund mach ich mal einen neuen Thread auf.

Normalerweise richtet man einen cronjob per ssh mit dem crontab befehl ein.

Gibt es vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit einen Cronjob per Php einzurichten?
Ich denk mal nicht, aber ich wollt mal in die Runde fragen.

Gruss
Björn


----------



## imweasel (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

machen kann man das sicherlich schon, aber aus Gründen der Sicherheit würde ich sowas niemals auf einem Server machen der im I-Net steht.

Du musst PHP eben die Rechte einräumen um nach "/var/spool/cron/" Dateien schreiben zu dürfen.


----------



## JohannesR (5. Oktober 2004)

Man koennte auch per sudo und [phpf]exec[/phpf] die Cron-Binary ausfuehren... Das muesste gehen.


----------

